# A working Clumber Spaniel



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

.......................


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

...........................................................................


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww looks a bit like our friends clumber!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous the working bred dogs are a lot lighter than the show dogs right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> He's gorgeous the working bred dogs are a lot lighter than the show dogs right?


Yes, though he is quite heavy for a working Clumber. Got a lovely nature though :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> Yes, though he is quite heavy for a working Clumber. Got a lovely nature though :thumbup:


I was gonna say he looks heavier than the ones i've always seen.

Still a very stunning lad :thumbup:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I love seeing pics of breeds doing what they do best :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I was gonna say he looks heavier than the ones i've always seen.
> 
> Still a very stunning lad :thumbup:


Doesn't hinder him though, he works really well :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A lot of the very heavy show dogs would struggle though right? It is lovely to see dogs doing what they were bred to do


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> A lot of the very heavy show dogs would struggle though right? It is lovely to see dogs doing what they were bred to do


With the Clumber, the main problem is the eyes, a show dog could be made fit by exercise, but there is nothing you could do to stop their eyes being ripped by brambles, due to the breeding of dogs with very droopy eyelids


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there any reason the show dogs are being bred like that or just fashion to have spaniels with drooping lower eyelids?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Is there any reason the show dogs are being bred like that or just fashion to have spaniels with drooping lower eyelids?


Dunno really, can't see any reason to breed a dog that can't do it's job 

Got to say though, the show people did keep the breed going when they went out of fashion as working dogs. 
It's only fairly recent that there has been more interest again to work them


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dog 
Bet it was lovely to watch him working.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> With the Clumber, the main problem is the eyes, a show dog could be made fit by exercise, but there is nothing you could do to stop their eyes being ripped by brambles, due to the breeding of dogs with very droopy eyelids


I can see that from the eyes










Here's a Working vs Show









Working Clumber Spaniels (best image I could find)









Show Clumber Spaniel

The difference is scary


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He is stunning..


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely dog, it's nice to see a working Clumber.


----------

